# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Budgie Αρσενικό ή θηλυκό;

## mrsoulis



----------


## mrsoulis

Συγγνωμη για τη σκετη φωτογραφια αλλα μου την εστειλε η γυναικα μου να της πω το γενος και ημουν στο δρομο εκεινη τη στιγμη. Μολις της το χαρισε ενας φιλος και της ειπε θα της φερει αλλο ενα θα στειλω μια φωτογραφια και το αλλο μοας και προσωπικα δεν εχω την παραμικρη ιδεα απο παπαγαλακια...

----------


## christopher

Για να σου πουν τα παιδιά που ξέρουν χρειάζεται φωτογραφίες να φαίνεται κοντά από μπροστά. Τα πόδια για να δουν το άνοιγμα και το ράμφος ας πούμε να δουν το χρωματισμό. 
Όπως είπα εγώ δεν ξέρω και πολλά αλλά για θηλυκό μου κάνει έτσι όπως το βλέπω. Μην σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου όμως, περίμενε τους υπόλοιπους. 


created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφο παπαγαλάκι!!  :Happy: 
Είναι θηλυκό λόγω του χαλινού της που είναι καφέ, αν δεν ξεγελιέμαι στην φωτό, αλλά το πουλάκι έχει πρόβλημα. Έχει scaly face, κάτι το οποίο θεραπεύεται με αλοιφή, όπως η epithol.
Επίσης, τα πόδια δεν είναι σίγουρη μέθοδος και ειδικά για τα μπάτζυ που εμφανίζουν διαφορές ορατές μεταξύ των δύο φύλων!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Ευχαριστω πολυ θα φροντισω αυριο ή το αργοτερο την δευτερα για την θεραπεια του...επισης θα βγαλω και καλυτερες φωτογραφιες για να μου δωσετε οσες περισσοτερες πληροφοριες μπορειτε...

----------


## COMASCO

Αντώνη έχεις ένα υπέροχο θυληκό budgie 100%!Περιμένουμε σύντομα και τις υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## blackmailer

Πολυ ομορφη η κοπελιτσα σας!! Να την χαιρεστε!! Ειναι οντως 100% κοριτσι το παπαγαλάκι σας λόγω του καφε χρωματος στον χαλινο!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Γεια σας και πάλι,

μόλις έφεραν άλλο ένα παπαγαλάκια της γυναίκας μου να κάνει παρέα στο πρώτο αλλά δε το βλέπω και πολύ σόι... Βέβαια αυτός που μου το έφερε μου είπε ότι είναι μικρό γιατρό είναι έτσι... Τέλος πάντων θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα την άποψη σας...

----------


## Efthimis98

Ο γνωστός σου σου είπε μία χαρά. Είναι αρσενικό και πολύ μικρό σε ηλικία. Αυτό θα πρέπει μόλις να έχει απογαλακτιστεί. Φαίνεται άλλωστε από το καφέ χρώμα στον χαλινό του, τις ρίγες που φτάνουν μέχρι τον χαλινό και το χρώμα των ματιών.
Μοιάζει να είναι υγιέστατο, τουλάχιστον από εξωτερική εμφάνιση, παρόλα αυτά η καραντίνα θεωρείται απαραίτητα,* πάντα*:

Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά

----------


## mrsoulis

Σε καραντίνα τα έχω μαζί γιατί μου τα έφεραν από την ίδια κλούβα, δηλαδή ήταν μαζί και πριν... Τώρα δε ξέρω αν αυτή η πάθηση που έχει το πρώτο είναι μεταδοτική οπότε είτε να τα χωρίσω είτε να κάνω μια προληπτική θεραπεία και στο δεύτερο... Εσείς τι προτείνετε;

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλύτερα ν μην τα έχεις μαζί κατά την θεραπεία, αν έχεις έξτρα κλουβάκι. Αν και δεν είναι κάτι το σοβαρό το scaly face!!  :winky:

----------


## mrsoulis

Ήθελα να το ρωτήσω αυτό για το scaly face πως γίνεται η εφαρμογή της αλοιφης; πόσο συχνά; και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα;.... Όσο για extra κλουβάκι δεν έχω, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή τα έχω μαζί σε μια 60αρα ζευγαρώστρα οπότε θα βάλω ένα χάρισμα ανάμεσα και θα τα χωρίσω. Ελπίζω να κάνω δουλειά μου...

----------


## Gardelius

> Ήθελα να το ρωτήσω αυτό για το scaly face πως γίνεται η εφαρμογή της αλοιφης; πόσο συχνά; και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα;....


Αντώνη βρήκα 2 σχετικά θέματα μ΄ αυτό.

*Παπαγαλάκι με scaly face*


*Scaly Face ή κάτι άλλο?*


ελπίζω να βοήθησα και* προσοχή* στην εφαρμογή του φαρμάκου.

----------


## mrsoulis

Επειδή όσο διαβάζω μαθαίνω και είδα ότι το pulmosan είναι ισχυρό δηλητήριο με το epithol πιστεύετε θα κάνω δουλειά μου; Επίσης μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος οδηγός εφαρμογής στο ράμφος; Μέχρι τώρα ότι οδηγό βρήκα ήταν για εφαρμογή στα πόδια.

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημέρα !

Αντώνη το epithol είναι για τα ακάρεα στα πόδια κυρίως



> *Beaphar epithol. Αντιπαρασιτική και απολυμαντική αλοιφή - Απολυμαίνει τα επιφανειακά τραύματα και καταπολεμά τα ακάρεα που προκαλούν την υπερκεράτωση (ποδάγρα) των ποδιών και του ράμφους στα πτηνά. 25gr*




Οδηγός εκτός από αυτόν που είδες δεν υπάρχει αλλα τα παιδιά θα σου πουν αν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και αν θα έχει αποτέλεσμα στην περίπτωση του scaly face

----------


## mrsoulis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ και θα περιμένω νέα σας μιας και σε λίγο θα περάσω από έναν κτηνίατρο να πάρω το απαραίτητο φάρμακο.

----------


## mrsoulis

Φίλοι γεια σας και πάλι. Τελικά το pulmosan δεν κατάφερα να το βρω στην αγορά παρότι ρώτησα σε 5 μαγαζιά. Το μόνο που κατάφερα να βρω είναι το σκευάσματα της φωτογραφίας το οποίο από ότι γράφει στο πλάι είναι από Γαλλία της εταιρείας TAFARM ήθελα οποίος ξέρει να μου πει αν θα κάνω δουλειά με αυτό ή θα ταλαιπώρησε τα πουλάκια άδικα....

----------


## Efthimis98

Το αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα και στην συσκευασία οπότε δεν νομίζω να μην δεν κάνει!!  :Happy: 
Πρόσεξε μην κλείσεις τα ρουθούνια του πουλιού, αν και είναι υγρό... !!

----------


## mrsoulis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ θα ξεκινήσω σήμερα την θεραπεία και θα ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες κατα την διαρκεί της θεραπείας να μου πείτε και πιο έμπειροι αν γίνεται δουλειά σωστή

----------

